# CAPE - Our club's big break - need some volunteers



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

LATEST UPDATES HERE

As you may or may not know our club has secured a slot at a mini fish convention in CT. The convention will be at the end of September (Amanda will post the full details later). We are planning to have a prepared lunch that people can eat and sit at tables.

Since this is our club's first real debut I'd like to be able to show people at the convention that aquatic plants are really versatile and have many applications - not just in the fish tank. So I think it would be a good club activity if we had people volunteer to set up and bring a small display tank or bowl to the convention. These display pieces will be put on the tables that people will eat at and act as conversation pieces.

We need volunteers for the following categories of planted setups. Please reply to this thread or by Pm/email and I'll update the list.

Display Volunteers
Emersed: Zapins
Iwugami:
Dutch:
Biotope:
Natural Planted Tank:
High tech: kingjombeejoe
Nano planted tank:
Driftwood or rock & plant tank:
Shrimp & plant tank:
Other category:

Volunteers to make food
Zapins
Amanda

We can have repeats but I'd prefer to have at least one of each of these categories before people start doubling up. I'm thinking anything 10 gallons or less will be acceptable simply because these have to sit on a table and still have enough room for lunch!


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Mike, 
What is the date?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

It's either the last weekend of September or the 1st in October. I'll let you know when I figure out which.

Anyway, Michael, I think your list of categories could use some revision. "Nano tank" is a bit redundant since they're all going to have to be small setups, for one, and I don't think there's a point to having "shrimp tank" as a separate category since you could theoretically put shrimp in any setup. Nor am I sure how "natural planted tank" differs from "driftwood & rock" unless you're trying to differentiate the Walstad & Amano approaches... in which case, from a design standpoint, I don't think Walstad-style tanks should be separated since you can more or less apply any of the tank layout styles to it... people at a luncheon/dinner won't be investing much effort in determining what kind of substrate the tank in front of them utilizes. '

Nor, for that matter, do I think we'll be filling quite so many tables.

I'd break the tank "categories" as follows:

*Dutch
Iwagumi
Nature Aquarium
Biotope
Emersed*

And if we need to fill an extra table, we can do 2 different Biotopes featuring different parts of the world or whatever.

We also need to figure out what the presentations for the luncheon/dinner will be-that's probably going to be the main draw, after all. I kind of want to do a thing on emersed plant culture, myself. NAS has already heard my talks on Bornean aroids and native plants. Does anyone else have a good subject that they're willing to speak about?

And Tom, if you're reading this, can we count on you & your wife to supply dessert in the form of Panera goodies?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmmm tempting... Let me see what I can put together for this event and will update...


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Where are you planning on having this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Earthplace in Westport, CT.


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Well I will be keeping tabs and maybe ill drive down from providence and check you Guys out. I'd love to hear toe presentation on emersed plants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I think one of you might want to post this announcement on TPT, in Connecticut sub forum, so we can get new members/volunteers? I'm seeing that sub forum is a little active as well...


----------



## 0live (Apr 7, 2008)

Where is the convention? Maybe I can assist in some way.. Under the TFSRI banner of course..


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Just a friendly reminder that we have about one month left until our big meeting so if you haven't started working on your display tank please start now!

We still need a few more volunteers for the planted tank types mentioned above.

More info coming about specific date/time/place soon. Still working out the kinks


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

I have an ecopico that may fit the nature aquarium designation =)

I will need help with transporting from and to my place as I will not be there at the beginning or the end of the convention. Ecopico is about 5 gallon (so it's small), but we will need to drain the water for transportation.

Hardscape: Malaysian driftwood, seiryu
Plants: tons of Anubias Nana and African Bolbitis fern
Fish: Male Endlers x 5 (many generations from the ones you brought to our xmas gatherings 3 years ago), and Oto * 3.


----------



## Minja (Jan 17, 2012)

this would of been cool to attend. I was MIA now I'm back.


----------

